# Water



## australianlunatic (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi all, Australian here interested in the testing and purification of water. I am new to this and I believe education to be the key to successful preparation. I am surrounded by beautiful, high quality water, both fresh and salt but I fear that this will not last forever, I figure that the more we know about this the better equipped we can be to not only look after ourselves in the now but also pass on our knowledge to ensure our children and theirs are also best equipped for the world that we leave them. Anyone with knowledge or suggestions on this topic, I would love to hear what you have to say, thanks.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a lot of info on here if you do some searching, many old threads with good info. We happen to have a lot of good water on our place too (Canada) so we really don't _need_ any treatment but we do use some and keep more options ready.

In general I favour slow sand filtration, biosand type filters, etc, with an optional added layer of charcoal or carbon filtration. A proper setup with these is completely sustainable, cheap, and incredibly effective. What it isn't is especially portable

For other situations (on the go), I typically just boil and optionally carbon filter for taste/chemicals. For me it is the easiest, cheapest, and most convenient method most of the time that is still very effective. I live in a cold climate and always have a way to boil water easily, obviously others have different circumstances.

Uv is great, so are top quality filters, although they do have their issues and are single use devices. Even chemical treatment has it's place, it really depends on your particulars imo.


----------



## australianlunatic (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for that, I will continue to search these forums and gather as much info as possible


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Filtering "fresh" water in nearly any state of filth is still easier than desalination of sea water.

We have an entire sub-forum dedicated to water.... you just didn't scroll down far enough 

Water Filtering & Storage 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/


----------

